# ladies taking Primo...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hi,

what effects does Primo have for ladies? Got into a conversation last week with a friend whos missus wants to try something new so to speak. Shes used Var and Winny in the past, sometimes both together, and was talking about possibly trying oral Primo. I remember reading somewhere oral Primo is pretty much useless as hardly any gets through the liver? I asked around and injectable Primo at 100mg EW was mentioned. Has anyone used Primo and what was it like? Nice results, any sides?

also someone mentioned 25mg Nap ED works well for females to?

appreciate any feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> hi,
> 
> what effects does Primo have for ladies? Got into a conversation last week with a friend whos missus wants to try something new so to speak. Shes used Var and Winny in the past, sometimes both together, and was talking about possibly trying oral Primo. I remember reading somewhere oral Primo is pretty much useless as hardly any gets through the liver? I asked around and injectable Primo at 100mg EW was mentioned. Has anyone used Primo and what was it like? Nice results, any sides?
> 
> ...


 Why not just use anavar or NPP? On paper they are both much better choices. Anavar @10mg per day or 10mg NPP EoD.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Why not just use anavar or NPP? On paper they are both much better choices. Anavar @10mg per day or 10mg NPP EoD.


 Primo was a suggestion by a friend who knows quite a few ladies using it, so thats all i got back when asked.

shes already used var on a number of cycles i believe, and wanted something different to try.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

What does she want to do if Var and winny aint getting the job done?

Why she even looking at Primo?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

PRL said:


> What does she want to do if Var and winny aint getting the job done?
> 
> Why she even looking at Primo?


 they did work well, but she wants to look into other things. No different from a male using or meds rather than the same over and over again.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

depends on goals....

sides are usually.... hair loss.... can be worse than or better than winny.... person dependant...

voice crack... more pronounced than low dose winny in most

large chance of yeast infections in vagina... so she'll want probiotics acidofilius etc etc

we know a few who use (IFBB Pro level... figure and a few WP) expect harder and tighter muscle and better strength gains than winny

its a definite step up from just Var / t3 / clen and a bit of winny (again I say that as women can be ok on low dose winny and look amazing or its a fu**ing nightmare drug from day one with hair falling out and all sorts)

assuming its primo inj and not tabs... prob 4-6 weeks until it really hits in so monitor carefully - as first few weeks may be fine and then it creeps in... also keep half an eye of BP...something that can creep up in ladies without noticing

oral primo isn't useless it just loses a lot as it goes through.... 40-50% ..plus side is its more controllable... again depends on dose.... ladies we know have used 25mg tabs (Figure and WP and done ok with them... others have just ran 100mg split twice a week via injectable..... (WP)

plus sides...vascularity, strength, better skin (again dose dependant)... assuming you are in the max 100/150mg range for this......


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

noel said:


> depends on goals....
> 
> sides are usually.... hair loss.... can be worse than or better than winny.... person dependant...
> 
> ...


 will pass info on.

thought Primo didnt effect hairline?

she started around 2.5, maybe 3 weeks ago now. 100mg EW spilt into 2x 50mg jabs. Think shes added 0.2ml of test-e EW too.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

not true at all... it usually doesn't "much" in men, but in woman its a different tale with each case very individual....


----------



## Caulifla (Jun 2, 2017)

Dont know if you are still seeking some advice. I have tried winny myself but i switched over to NPP 10mg 3/week. I love it! My strength has gone up so much. I have very few sides from it.

The first few weeks i was super hungry all the time. That has stopped now though.

I have slight acne on my back

Libido has increased

And i do get night sweats occasionally.

Id tell her to try NPP its very mild when it comes to sides atleast for me. I deff prefer it over winstrol!


----------



## Miame (Jun 10, 2017)

noel said:


> depends on goals....
> 
> sides are usually.... hair loss.... can be worse than or better than winny.... person dependant...
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh! I was taking 10mg of winny for 6 weeks and had no side effects at all except a little acne on my shoulders. I was also taking 10ug arimidex everyday (ED) 20mg nolva ED and 40-60-80ug clen (increased by 20ug after two weeks 4 weeks and 6 weeks)

i was significantly more vascular and dense as helll! Lol but not leaner or drier! I don't understand why? And I was completely off my rocker-irrational nuts and psycho!

Does anyone think Barnum Assria (bikini comp) is on promo? Her hair is def falling out and she is diesel!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

not sure - my wife has competed with Narmin at the Arnold Aus and my mrs has more muscle and was leaner and wasn't using anything AAs related just clen/t3 - so its another maybe... in person she is tiny and a very odd shape.... of the pros some use some don't .... for pro bikini its anavar/winny or primo tabs with t3/clen/eph and some taking nolvadex in last few weeks ......... that's from chats with ladies/their coaches etc

what divison do you compete in....that's a fair bit of estrogren suppression going on with Arimidex and Nolva....rebound cant be fun


----------



## Miame (Jun 10, 2017)

noel said:


> not sure - my wife has competed with Narmin at the Arnold Aus and my mrs has more muscle and was leaner and wasn't using anything AAs related just clen/t3 - so its another maybe... in person she is tiny and a very odd shape.... of the pros some use some don't .... for pro bikini its anavar/winny or primo tabs with t3/clen/eph and some taking nolvadex in last few weeks ......... that's from chats with ladies/their coaches etc
> 
> what divison do you compete in....that's a fair bit of estrogren suppression going on with Arimidex and Nolva....rebound cant be fun


 Whoops! Just realized my phone auto corrected narmin's name wrong! lol I'm glad you knew what I was saying! lol I have never seen her in person!

I know!!!! I think it was way too much and my body wasn't handeling it well at all!

I compete in bikini and do not have my pro card. Was my first time taking that stuff and actually I just didn't lean out at all! Since I stopped taking all of it (stopped arim and winny cold turkey... still cycling off of nolva and clen) I am actually looking tighter! I don't know how or why!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

AAS effect women a lot more

hormones are crazy in ladies...so much harder...

to make good progress honestly yound don't need much more than some fat burners - maybe clen

T3 too - but check first, lot of ladies have thyroid issues....

and maybe a low dose of var or winny if needed later on if you are pro maybe - like maybe

arimidex and nolva is overkill and whoever told you to take that is stupid.... its is to control estrogren and nolva used maybe last 3-4 weeks

you can make excellent progress with training and nutrition if you are prepared to put the work in....and give it some time


----------



## Miame (Jun 10, 2017)

noel said:


> AAS effect women a lot more
> 
> hormones are crazy in ladies...so much harder...
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much!!!! Yeah I was leaner before doing all that stuff!!! And I workout like crazy and follow my diet to the t! I should be ripped to the bone lol thank so much for all of your help/advice!!!


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Personally, I would never suggest primo to a girl mate, too much fake. You have to bure 100% sure its pharma, in other case she'll inject propio or something like that. Not the same song. Test kit dont reveal the %age of mg, so it can come back positive with just 10mg /100 of product (the rest can be propio)


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

depends who your source is...I recommend it as I know ladies who have used, and get it from a kosher place so var is var, primo ir primo....and has dosed. plus primo tabs are easier for ladies


----------

